# Pop filter help.



## kingbg23 (Oct 26, 2008)

I really need a pop filter for a Audio Technica AT3035. I want it to be both affordable and have good quality. Any help. Also, I was looking at one on amazon.com and am having trouble understanding something it says..."Includes boom and microphone stand clamp". Is it saying that it comes with a clamp for the mic as well as the boom, or the clamp and a boom for the actual mic? here is the webpage.
http://www.amazon.com/Nady-Metal-Pop-Filter-Black/dp/B000FA38VI/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1225165875&sr=8-1


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

My guess is it is a clamp that fits either; that's what the photo seems to indicate as well.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

That's correct. It will clamp onto a boom or straight stand.
It has a goose neck. 
It is a metal screen rather than fabric and that is gonna have more of a negative effect on the sound.
I would recommend any of the $14+ fabric pop filters found here:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/navigation?q=pop+filters&st=

Or if you want real cheap, do like I used to... make a frame out of a wire hanger and stretch nylons across it! Works quite well.


----------

